# a pregnant zebra danio



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I have two zebra danios in a 5 gallon tank with two emerald catfish. Lately i have noticed that one of the zebra danios has become fatter and has been spending most of its time at the top. It also chases my other danios away from the food. Are these signs of it about to lay eggs?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Is this the wrong place to post it? Should i have put my question in begginer freshwater?


----------

